# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  RIJEKA-15. 04. Besplatni pregled AS

## lali

Dana 15.04. u subotu,Udruga Roda će održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci. 

Pregled će se održati na pakiralištu Delta od 10 do 13 sati.
Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje i montiranje dječje autosjedalice. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača,te da povedu dijete!

----------


## flower

ima li zainteresiranih? cekamo vas   :Kiss:

----------


## lali

ISPRAVAK- nije subota nego nedjelja. 15.04.

----------


## MELITA06

jeeee mi stizemo ! :D

----------


## lali

:D

----------


## MELITA06

a onda konacno mozemo i na kavicu(s obzirom da je nedjelja)  :Laughing:

----------


## lali

I ja se nadam!
i nije valjda da nema više zainteresiranih!

----------


## JaMajka

Ima, ima

Na to se spremam godinama i uvijek nešto poremeti, ali se nadam da smo u nedjelju sigurno tamo  :Smile:

----------


## lali

Super!
Za sada stižu:

1.MELITA06
2.JaMajka

----------


## klara

1.MELITA06
2.JaMajka
3.klara

...ako bude sve ok, budemo zdravi, ne bude bure itd...

----------


## lali

1. MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica

----------


## flower

1. MELITA06
2. JaMajka
3. klara
4. Točkica
5.dupladuplica

----------


## Sun

ej pa i naša nova stolica treba blagoslov
1. MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica 
5.dupladuplica
6. Sun + Luky

----------


## iraz

Joj napokon da provjerimo našu tobicu!!! Nadam se da nas ove nedjelje neće ništa spriječiti!

1. MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica 
5.dupladuplica 
6. Sun + Luky
7. iraz + David

----------


## Joe

Sorry na uzurpaciji  :Embarassed:  
Kad će biti idući pregled AS u Zabregu?

----------


## Candy

1. MELITA06
2. JaMajka
3. klara
4. Točkica
5.dupladuplica
6. Sun + Luky
7. iraz + David
8. Candy + Niko + tata

Jedva čekamo! Ovaj vikend imamo goste, ali i ovo nam je prevažno, tako da računamo da se vidimo.  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

1. MELITA06
2. JaMajka
3. klara
4. Točkica
5.dupladuplica
6. Sun + Luky
7. iraz + David
8. Candy + Niko + tata
9. WTP + Laura + Zara

----------


## flower

hop  :D

----------


## Ancica

Wow!  Drustvo, odlicno!

----------


## thalia

[quote="Winnie The Pooh"]1. MELITA06
2. JaMajka
3. klara
4. Točkica
5.dupladuplica
6. Sun + Luky
7. iraz + David
8. Candy + Niko + tata
9. WTP + Laura + Zara
10 thalia+junior+muž+autosjedalica  :Grin:  -upute  :Sad:  , izgubili smo ih u seobi naroda

----------


## ketipu

evo i nas

----------


## lali

1. MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica 
5.dupladuplica 
6. Sun + Luky 
7. iraz + David 
8. Candy + Niko + tata 
9. WTP + Laura + Zara 
10 thalia+junior+muž+autosjedalica  -upute  , izgubili smo ih u seobi naroda
11. ketipu

----------


## flower

:D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> 1. MELITA06 
> 2. JaMajka 
> 3. klara 
> 4. Točkica 
> 5.dupladuplica 
> 6. Sun + Luky 
> 7. iraz + David 
> 8. Candy + Niko + tata 
> 9. WTP + Laura + Zara 
> ...

----------


## flower

odlican odaziv vec na forumu  :D

----------


## Hady

. MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica 
5.dupladuplica 
6. Sun + Luky 
7. iraz + David 
8. Candy + Niko + tata 
9. WTP + Laura + Zara 
10 thalia+junior+muž+autosjedalica -upute , izgubili smo ih u seobi naroda 
11. ketipu 
12. Vitekova mamuška + Vitek
13. Hady + Petra

----------


## jabaresi

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ma poludit ću uvjek imam nešto kada je kakva kavica ili akcija naime sutra mi stižu svekar i svekrva :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## skviki

> ma poludit ću uvjek imam nešto kada je kakva kavica ili akcija naime sutra mi stižu svekar i svekrva :?


I onda ih lijepo u nedjelju odvedeš na kavu i kolače u Kont.

Parkiraš kao slučajno na delti   :Saint:  
pa kad ste već tamo, eto lijepo se poklopilo
da provjeriš AS.

Jer unuče mora biti sigurno u svakoj prilici   :Smile:

----------


## thalia

> jabaresi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>     ma poludit ću uvjek imam nešto kada je kakva kavica ili akcija naime sutra mi stižu svekar i svekrva :?  
> 
> 
> I onda ih lijepo u nedjelju odvedeš na kavu i kolače u Kont.
> 
> Parkiraš kao slučajno na delti   
> ...


ehm.... ako dolaziš, ja ionako imam sling već zalijepljen za lijevo rame pa...   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> I onda ih lijepo u nedjelju odvedeš na kavu i kolače u Kont.
> 
> Parkiraš kao slučajno na delti   
> pa kad ste već tamo, eto lijepo se poklopilo
> da provjeriš AS.
> 
> Jer unuče mora biti sigurno u svakoj prilici


ehm.... skviki ako dolaziš, ja ionako imam sling već zalijepljen za lijevo rame pa...   :Grin:

----------


## Goge

MELITA06 
2. JaMajka 
3. klara 
4. Točkica 
5.dupladuplica 
6. Sun + Luky 
7. iraz + David 
8. Candy + Niko + tata 
9. WTP + Laura + Zara 
10 thalia+junior+muž+autosjedalica -upute , izgubili smo ih u seobi naroda 
11. ketipu 
12. Vitekova mamuška + Vitek 
13. Hady + Petra
14. Goge + Luka + tata


_________________

----------


## skviki

> skviki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I onda ih lijepo u nedjelju odvedeš na kavu i kolače u Kont.
> 
> Parkiraš kao slučajno na delti   
> pa kad ste već tamo, eto lijepo se poklopilo
> da provjeriš AS.
> ...


Ma još ni sama ne znam da li ću doći.

Još pregovaramo   :Laughing:  

A ja se uhodavam sa mei hip 8) 

Ali bi i dalje voljela probati sling.   :Love:

----------


## thalia

> A ja se uhodavam sa mei hip 8) 
> 
> Ali bi i dalje voljela probati sling.


šminkericeeeeeeeee   :Klap:

----------


## skviki

A u koje doba ćeš ti svrnuti?

----------


## thalia

mi ne stižemo  :Sad: 

sven spava k'o top.

----------


## skviki

Slična situacija i kod nas  :/

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

bili smo, jeeeeeeee 
šta bi mi bez rode - dijete bi mi se vozilo u AS a totalno krivo bila postavljena

 :D  :D

----------


## flower

:Heart:

----------


## Hady

:D  :D

----------


## jabaresi

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   drage moje ništa od kolača u kontu ja se znojila nad padelom i kuhanjem a djete će i dalje vjerojatno biti u poluispravnoj stolici  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Thalia baš mi žao  :Kiss:

----------


## MELITA06

i mi smo bili i stvarno pohvale i pozdravi svim mamama i tatama i bebcima.Nasa je isto bila klimava,sad smo sretni i sigurni.Thanks

----------


## JaMajka

I mi konačno  :Smile:  

Pohvale svima i hvala na dobro obavljenom poslu  :Kiss:

----------


## Goge

Mi smo bili na pregledu, cure su nam bile super (i jednoglasno zaključile da nam je AS užas jedan, tako da krećemo u kupnju nove).

Ja sam prije dosta godina odselila iz Rijeke, pa ne znam da li je i inače onakva gužva nedjeljom na Delti. Ako je, onda je to jedina zamjerka akciji - mislim da bi grad za to trebao osigurati veći prostor.

----------


## klara

Evo dokaz da smo i mi bili:
http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/3953/slika132tr4.jpg

Sad imamo dobro namještenu sjedalicu i pojaseve u njoj. :D I čuli smo da naše dijete nije jedino koje ne voli biti unutra   :Laughing:  

Samo meni se čini da je bilo premalo reklame, tako da nije puno ljudi znalo za pregled AS?

----------


## flower

klara - reklamirali smo kao i inace, sve radio i tv postaje i novine u nasem kraju  :Smile: 
broj pregledanih stolica je zadovoljavajuci, nista bitno drugaciji nego inace.
imas ideju ili nam mozes pomoci da se za pregled bolje cuje?

za guzvu    :Sad:  imamo vec na umu drugu lokaciju.

----------


## Candy

Ja jedva čekam da za nekorištenje as drapnu kaznu tipa 500 kuna, i mislim da je to jedini način da se većini roditelja promijeni klik u glavi. Ja sam već sama sebi dosadna ponavljanjem istih stvari zabrinutim roditeljima/prijateljicama/prolaznicima što mi dijete u as krivi kičmu.   :Rolling Eyes:  Nama sigurnost nije upitna. Žao mi je što većini je nauštrb njihove djece. 

Uglavnom, mi bili, malo nam učvrstili pojaseve, ali sve u svemu bilo je dobro. Dobili diplomu, svi smo  :D . 
Hvala Rodama.   :Kiss:

----------


## Goge

:Sad:   Mi nismo dobili diplomu   :Crying or Very sad:   Valjda zato jer nam ne valja AS... šmrc

----------


## MELITA06

:Sad:  ni mi nismo dobili diplomu!onda,slijedece druzenje je 22,4 na korzu?

----------


## ra

*goge, melita*, pošaljite mi na pp ime i adresu, pa ćemo vam poslati diplomice. ili vas mogu čekati na štandu na korzu....

mora da smo u gužvi zaboravili  :Embarassed:  , isprike ovim putem svima!

----------


## MELITA06

super,mi cemo svoju pokupit na standu na korzu

----------


## lali

sorry zbog diplomica,riješiti ćemo to nekako,na štandu ili poštom.

----------


## Goge

:Sad:   Ja radim svaku nedjelju, za pregled sjedalice sam užicala slobodan dan. A baš bih vas rado svih upoznala...

Za diplomu šaljem adresu na pp.

(P.S. Kupit ćemo Tobija, lalala :D)

BTW Lali, Luka ti je pravi bombon   :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Uglavnom, mi bili, malo nam učvrstili pojaseve, ali sve u svemu bilo je dobro. Dobili diplomu, svi smo  :D . 
> Hvala Rodama.


Hvala na kolačima! :Kiss: 

A evo kako je bilo i u slici!

----------


## lali

Hvala Goge,i vaš Luka je presladak!

I super za Tobi!

----------

